# Planning from 3 years earlier



## rennestone (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello to all, well let me start why I'm here, this is actually the first time that I take action on the matter. I have seen almost all my ex-classmates having kids in the passed 6 years, I'm 27 years old, and I feel great about what I have done in all this time as an independent women. 

I have a little company of dog training and keep learning each day about business administration as a professional in Marketing. As an inveterate planner and strategist, my personal life is not the exception, don't misunderstand me, I also have my impromptu moments, but I think things can be better, in some occasions, if we plan a little bit the way we want to get our results.

I know that sometimes, planing is not always the answer, and I have been experienced many great situations of success with things that have happen to me by accident. However, having a child is not something that I want that happened to me by accident. Working in the world of pets has taught me that any life that comes to you, is extremely important to you be consciously maintain a sense of responsibility, whether an animal, a plant, and obviously a child who need advice and the best care to have a beautiful life, or at least, parents that try their best to make they grow as independents humans beings capable of taking their own decisions. 

Im telling you all this because I want to start planning my kid at my 30's. I'm gay, and either I have a partner by then, I want to have a baby.

So, Am I taking this to early? how long it takes to have a favorable experience in the field of artificial fertilization?

thanks you sharing with me your experience.


----------



## kabuk1 (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't think it's too early. My wife and I talked about it for 2 years, attending the fertility show, doing online research and speaking to friends who were going through the process. We wanted to understand as much as we could. We even started out trying with a known donor we met through Pride Angel, but that failed as our schedules always clashed and I didn't want to only be trying  a handful of times in a year- we manage 1.5 tries in 6 months. We now moved on to Cryos. This month was our first try and now it's the 2ww. 

Knowing your options is important, especially as it can get expensive. Over this time you can learn a lot about yourself and your cycle. I don't think you need three years of tracking, but learning about it would be helpful for when you're ready to start. Six months to a year of tracking will really help with your insemination timing, which is key if you're paying for donor sperm, which can get pricey. You can research the costs associated with it and whether you want to do home insemination or IUI at a clinic. Or maybe you would prefer a known donor, and that relationship can be built over this time period. It will definitely allow you to start saving. If fertility issues arise, then that will increase your costs.

Anyway, it's good to plan, and with 3 years, you have time to take it in stride. I didn't research tracking my cycle too much until a few months before we started trying, so I didn't have a lot of data. But I did know my cycles were regular over that time and that I tend to surge late in my fertility window. But I'm not tracking CM, CP and BBT, all of which really help to pinpoint your fertility window and ovulation better.

Good luck!


----------

